# New motorway speed traps come into operation in Spain



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Today's the first of Feburary, so careful driving for those of you near Nerja or Guadarrama, please!

New motorway speed traps come into operation in Spain


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Today's the first of Feburary, so careful driving for those of you near Nerja or Guadarrama, please!
> 
> New motorway speed traps come into operation in Spain


Thanks for the post pesky, I use one of the tunnels coming down towards madrid and have myself driven through at 85/ 90 kph and have been overtaken by french and spanish drivers like i`m stood still, so if you stick to the limits you should have no problem


----------



## horses (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

You can find details of all fixed radar locations here:

Control de velocidad

I don't know if the new ones have yet been added.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Apparently the 2nd tunnel cameras aren't going to be issuing fines until march 1st , now.

Barcelona motorway speed limits partially suspended


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

I drove through a tunnel in Barca, must be all of three years ago and noticed they were all driving like robots at a slow steady constant speed, back then.

I can only presume that they were already in use at that time, being tested or else giving warnngs at the very least, for drivers to behave in such an unusually civilised manner.


----------

